# City Council approves bilingual ballot petition



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

City Council approves bilingual ballot petition
Boston Globe, United States - 20 minutes ago
Voting information was written in Chinese and a sample ballot in Chinese and English was posted outside a polling place in Chinatown in 2005.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

When the hell are immigrant's going to learn to speak,read and write English ?????


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> When the hell are immigrant's going to learn to speak,read and write English ?????


When we elect people that gives a shit... Sadly with our currant options that may not happen.


----------

